# Figli



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Non sono mai stata una madre orgogliosa.
anzi.
mio figlio e' fisicamente bellissimo e intellettualmente dotato, molto.
sportivamente ok
Autostima zero.
che fare?


----------



## perplesso (8 Dicembre 2014)

digli di pensare di meno alla morte termica dell'Universo e di godersi maggiormente la sua età.

riguardo l'autostima,boh.    lui da una qualche spiegazione a ciò?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Non sono mai stata una madre orgogliosa.
> anzi.
> mio figlio e' fisicamente bellissimo e intellettualmente dotato, molto.
> sportivamente ok
> ...


È adolescente ?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

Il bello per un adulto e il dotato per un adulto sono diversi da quello che pensano gli adolescenti.


----------



## Palladiano (8 Dicembre 2014)

Una domandona. Non credo che sia la persona più adatta a rispondere. Che rapporto ha col padre?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> *Non sono mai stata una madre orgogliosa.
> anzi.*
> mio figlio e' fisicamente bellissimo e intellettualmente dotato, molto.
> sportivamente ok
> ...


In che senso?


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il bello per un adulto e il dotato per un adulto sono diversi da quello che pensano gli adolescenti.



In ogni senso, a volte li devi convincenre a volte ridimensionare.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È adolescente ?


10 anni.
Per certi aspetti infantile,
per altri già preadolescente.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In che senso?


Che sottostimo.
tutto.
mio figlio e' oggettivamente molto bello
e molto dotato.
quasi spaventoso.


----------



## Tebe (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Che sottostimo.
> tutto.
> mio figlio e' oggettivamente molto bello
> e molto dotato.
> quasi spaventoso.


Perchè lo sotto stimi?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> 10 anni.
> Per certi aspetti infantile,
> per altri già preadolescente.


Se lo consideri preadolescente a 10 anni si sente di deludere aspettative che non sa quali siano.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Una domandona. Non credo che sia la persona più adatta a rispondere. Che rapporto ha col padre?


Premesso che lui è molto affettuoso,
e comunque non le manda a dire,
direi più  affettuoso e più conflittuale
di quello che ha con me.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lo consideri preadolescente a 10 anni si sente di deludere aspettative che non sa quali siano.


non lo conosci.
errori commessi,
eventualmente,
molti anni fa.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> digli di pensare di meno alla morte termica dell'Universo e di godersi maggiormente la sua età.
> 
> riguardo l'autostima,boh.    lui da una qualche spiegazione a ciò?


Lui mi parla di come accrescere la mia.
ed è piuttosto scientifico.
(Dice che a lui la mamma al nido diceva 
sempre quanto era bravo....mentre la nonna forse....
si vede che non ero convincente.)


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> non lo conosci.
> errori commessi,
> eventualmente,
> molti anni fa.


Gli errori commessi in passato restano nel passato.
Si può cambiare il presente e il futuro.
E' molto frequente che i genitori oggi considerino i figli più grandi di quanto sono in realtà e questo sconcerta i ragazzi perché a quell'età ancora l'opinione più importante è quella dei genitori.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il bello per un adulto e il dotato per un adulto sono diversi da quello che pensano gli adolescenti.


Il bello lo pensano, sorprendentemente,
le coetanee.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> 10 anni.
> Per certi aspetti infantile,
> per altri già preadolescente.


a 10 anni è concesso essere infantili. Le tue considerazioni sul fatto che abbia bassa autostima emergono da episodi specifici ?


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli errori commessi in passato restano nel passato.
> Si può cambiare il presente e il futuro.
> E' molto frequente che i genitori oggi considerino i figli più grandi di quanto sono in realtà e questo sconcerta i ragazzi perché a quell'età ancora l'opinione più importante è quella dei genitori.


be ', dovresti conoscere il mio,
cambieresti opinione.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a 10 anni è concesso essere infantili. Le tue considerazioni sul fatto che abbia bassa autostima emergono da episodi specifici ?


si certo.
episodi peraltro analizzati assieme.
tipo dolori di pancia alle partenze delle gare.
partenze ritardate per evitare la falsa....esempi.....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> be ', dovresti conoscere il mio,
> cambieresti opinione.


Non credo.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo.


sei presuntuosa.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In ogni senso, a volte li devi convincenre a volte ridimensionare.


per me il bello neppure esisteva.
piace alle ragazzine.
quasi quelle più grandi.
non ne possiamo neppure accennare che si irrita,
figuriamoci!!!!!


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> per me il bello neppure esisteva.
> piace alle ragazzine.
> quasi quelle più grandi.
> non ne possiamo neppure accennare che si irrita,
> figuriamoci!!!!!


Non ho avuto maschi, immagino sia diverso. Le femmine accettano volentieri complimenti, crescendo naturalmente mi accusano di essere di parte, una invece la devo ridimensionare perche' 'e' bella solo lei, figa solo lei', si ama.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> sei presuntuosa.


Non credo.


----------



## sienne (8 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

sinceramente, non ho ben capito. 
Ha una bassa autostima. Da dove deriva, se è bravo sia nello sport che negli studi?
Ha qualche difficoltà nel socializzare con altri suoi coetanei o ha avuto delle esperienze spiacevoli?


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> si certo.
> episodi peraltro analizzati assieme.
> tipo dolori di pancia alle partenze delle gare.
> partenze ritardate per evitare la falsa....esempi.....


quindi teme di non essere all'altezza delle aspettative? Teme di essere giudicato in generale?


----------



## passante (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Non sono mai stata una madre orgogliosa.
> anzi.
> mio figlio e' fisicamente bellissimo e intellettualmente dotato, molto.
> sportivamente ok
> ...


ha quasi l'età della mia nipotina (io ho 4 nipoti, 3 dalla mia sorella grande, 1 dalla piccola). 

prova a incoraggiarlo un po'.
a fargli sentire che lui vale non nella misura in cui sa fare delle cose (risultati scolastici e sportivi), ma vale perché *è.* 

secondo me fino a che il valore di sé è legato alle prestazioni dà ansia.

per farglielo sentire... glielo devi dire


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sinceramente, non ho ben capito.
> Ha una bassa autostima. Da dove deriva, se è bravo sia nello sport che negli studi?
> ...


No, anzi, timido solo molto inizialmente,
forse per educazione, poi molto socievole,
pieno di amici e inviti.
negli studi e' solo in quinta elementare,
e pretendiamo molto.
lui è' bravissimo, solo un po' 
pasticcione.
nello sport e' ok ma nella sua piscina 
ci sono i due migliori in italia.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi teme di non essere all'altezza delle aspettative? Teme di essere giudicato in generale?


si, esatto.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ha quasi l'età della mia nipotina (io ho 4 nipoti, 3 dalla mia sorella grande, 1 dalla piccola).
> 
> prova a incoraggiarlo un po'.
> a fargli sentire che lui vale non nella misura in cui sa fare delle cose (risultati scolastici e sportivi), ma vale perché *è.*
> ...


ecco, io questo lo devo assimilare bene, per trasmetterlo.
anche se lo sento dentro.
grazie.
non è semplice, per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> si, esatto.


 Solo incoraggiandolo e facendo capire che è meritevole di stima a prescindere dai risultati ( sport, scuola o quello che sia ) può trovare piano piano un equilibrio.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Solo incoraggiandolo e facendo capire che è meritevole di stima a prescindere dai risultati ( sport, scuola o quello che sia ) può trovare piano piano un equilibrio.


Non e' semplice.
lui pretende il Max certificato.


----------



## Zod (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> si certo.
> episodi peraltro analizzati assieme.
> tipo dolori di pancia alle partenze delle gare.
> partenze ritardate per evitare la falsa....esempi.....


Da come descrivi sembra più ansia da prestazione. Probabilmente è molto auto critico e non accetta di poter sbagliare, o comunque pesa troppo le sue sconfitte rispetto ai suoi successi.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Non e' semplice.
> lui pretende il Max certificato.


Immagino ma bisogna perseverare


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Da come descrivi sembra più ansia da prestazione. Probabilmente è molto auto critico e non accetta di poter sbagliare, o comunque pesa troppo le sue sconfitte rispetto ai suoi successi.


si molto auto critico e ansia da prestazione.
non bassa autostima?


----------



## Palladiano (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> per me il bello neppure esisteva.
> piace alle ragazzine.
> quasi quelle più grandi.
> non ne possiamo neppure accennare che si irrita,
> figuriamoci!!!!!


Guarda il mio primo figlio che fa ginnastica artistica ha un fisico da modello. Ha 14 anni e in piscina quest'estate è stato avvicinato da una ventenne. Figurati! Se ne è scappato. 
Quando fa le gare è talmente emozionato da diventare letteralmente bianco come un cencio, mal di pancia e tutto.
Piuttosto se il problema è una autostima in generale ridotta occorre capire se qualche figura di riferimento ( il padre? I nonni?) tendono a svilire i suoi successi o ad essere molto esigenti e ipercritici. X quello chiedevo del rapporto con il padre.
Il mio quando prendevo 9 in greco mi diceva che avrei dovuto prendere 10!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Guarda il mio primo figlio che fa ginnastica artistica ha un fisico da modello. Ha 14 anni e in piscina quest'estate è stato avvicinato da una ventenne. Figurati! Se ne è scappato.
> Quando fa le gare è talmente emozionato da diventare letteralmente bianco come un cencio, mal di pancia e tutto.
> Piuttosto se il problema è una autostima in generale ridotta occorre capire se qualche figura di riferimento ( il padre? I nonni?) tendono a svilire i suoi successi o ad essere molto esigenti e ipercritici. X quello chiedevo del rapporto con il padre.
> *Il mio quando prendevo 9 in greco mi diceva che avrei dovuto prendere 10!*


*
*Il mio mi diceva hai preso 8 e mezzo come mai non hai preso 9?:singleeye:


----------



## Zod (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> si molto auto critico e ansia da prestazione.
> non bassa autostima?


Se è un atteggiamento limitato alle gare può essere normale. Se invece un fallimento se lo trascina per giorni come un macigno sulla sua vita bisogna fargli un discorsetto sul l'importanza del divertirsi e sull'inevitabilità dell'oblio. La perfezione non deve essere percepita come vittoria ad ogni costo e sempre, ma come stato di felicità e benessere psicofisico. Il migliore non è chi vince sempre, ma chi è felice, si diverte, sta bene con gli altri e con se stesso.


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Guarda il mio primo figlio che fa ginnastica artistica ha un fisico da modello. Ha 14 anni e in piscina quest'estate è stato avvicinato da una ventenne. Figurati! Se ne è scappato.
> Quando fa le gare è talmente emozionato da diventare letteralmente bianco come un cencio, mal di pancia e tutto.
> Piuttosto se il problema è una autostima in generale ridotta occorre capire se qualche figura di riferimento ( il padre? I nonni?) tendono a svilire i suoi successi o ad essere molto esigenti e ipercritici. X quello chiedevo del rapporto con il padre.
> Il mio quando prendevo 9 in greco mi diceva che avrei dovuto prendere 10!



Io festeggiavo i 6 per la mezzana.  Due volte bocciata. 

Bisognerebbe distinguere quando ç'e' passione per un attivita' agonistica, o quando diventa un sacrificio per non deludere.  

Oggi sono i genitori a spingere i figli ad eccellere,  ad avere molte aspettative,  ed i figli devono fare molti sforzi,  a volte controvoglia. 

La ventenne pedofilia!


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io festeggiavo i 6 per la mezzana.  Due volte bocciata.
> 
> Bisognerebbe distinguere quando ç'e' passione per un attivita' agonistica, o quando diventa un sacrificio per non deludere.
> 
> ...


Avercela avuta io alla sua età la ventenne che mi cercava...
In realtà lui è timidissimo come lo ero io alla sua età. 
La ventenne gli ha fatto solo dei complimenti per il fisico. Innocenti. Ovviamente a me non ha raccontato nulla. Ho saputo da altre fonti


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Avercela avuta io alla sua età la ventenne che mi cercava...
> In realtà lui è timidissimo come lo ero io alla sua età.
> La ventenne gli ha fatto solo dei complimenti per il fisico. Innocenti. Ovviamente a me non ha raccontato nulla. Ho saputo da altre fonti



Tu vedi di trovarla adesso, se non ventenne, trentenne, se le cose non si sbloccano.


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2014)

Hanno arrestato la madre del piccolo di otto anni ucciso a Ragusa.  

Terribile. Povero marito e l'altro, bimbo.


----------



## rewindmee (9 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Non sono mai stata una madre orgogliosa.
> anzi.
> mio figlio e' fisicamente bellissimo e intellettualmente dotato, molto.
> sportivamente ok
> ...


Mio figlio di 11 anni (ho letto che il tuo ne ha 10) è praticamente uguale.
Sembra il figlio di Brad Pitt e quando si impegna prende 9 a scuola.
Autostima? Si vede brutto e stupido.

Ci passo il tempo che posso e gli tiro su il morale, reagisce bene e mi cerca ancora di più... la figura maschile vicino è FONDAMENTALE


----------



## rewindmee (9 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> per me il bello neppure esisteva.
> piace alle ragazzine.
> quasi quelle più grandi.
> non ne possiamo neppure accennare che si irrita,
> figuriamoci!!!!!


Pure il mio, ma è l'età...


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Guarda il mio primo figlio che fa ginnastica artistica ha un fisico da modello. Ha 14 anni e in piscina quest'estate è stato avvicinato da una ventenne. Figurati! Se ne è scappato.
> Quando fa le gare è talmente emozionato da diventare letteralmente bianco come un cencio, mal di pancia e tutto.
> Piuttosto se il problema è una autostima in generale ridotta occorre capire se qualche figura di riferimento ( il padre? I nonni?) tendono a svilire i suoi successi o ad essere molto esigenti e ipercritici. X quello chiedevo del rapporto con il padre.
> Il mio quando prendevo 9 in greco mi diceva che avrei dovuto prendere 10!


Pure il mio mi diceva che potevo farebdi più.
Ad un certi punti mi sono rotta i coglioni di essere sempre "criticata" e mi soni fatta bocciare.
Andavo bene a scuola ma sembrava non essere ma insufficiente e questo mi creava ansie.
Ma per carattere io reagiscono e quello ai tempi mi era sembrato l unico modo per fargli capire che ogni tanto un po' di approvazione mi faceva bene.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pure il mio mi diceva che potevo farebdi più.
> Ad un certi punti mi sono rotta i coglioni di essere sempre "criticata" e mi soni fatta bocciare.
> Andavo bene a scuola ma sembrava non essere ma insufficiente e questo mi creava ansie.
> Ma per carattere io reagiscono e quello ai tempi mi era sembrato l unico modo per fargli capire che ogni tanto un po' di approvazione mi faceva bene.


e l'ha capito?
il mio ha continuato fino a due anni fa. adesso non ha più l'opportunità di farlo.
ce ne ho messo di tempo per affrancarmi eh.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (9 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Da come descrivi sembra più ansia da prestazione. Probabilmente è molto auto critico e non accetta di poter sbagliare, o comunque pesa troppo le sue sconfitte rispetto ai suoi successi.


Quoto
ed aggiungo premettendo che non conosco nulla del rapporto che hai con tuo figlio, che talvolta siamo noi genitori ad avere troppe aspettative nei confronti dei figli, creandogli piccoli conflitti interiori, che data l'età non sanno analizzare..


----------



## Horny (9 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sinceramente, non ho ben capito.
> Ha una bassa autostima. Da dove deriva, se è bravo sia nello sport che negli studi?
> ...


sai che sto per arrivare a concludere che si preoccupi
della mia bassa autostima, e insceni il tutto per solidarizzare?
no, una leggera timidezza iniziale, dovuta all'educazione,
zero difficoltà di socializzazione, ricercato da maschi e femmine.


----------



## Horny (9 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi teme di non essere all'altezza delle aspettative? Teme di essere giudicato in generale?


si, questo si.
teme di non essere il migliore.
anche se nello sport agonistico non lo è 
e lo accetta.


----------



## Horny (9 Dicembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ha quasi l'età della mia nipotina (io ho 4 nipoti, 3 dalla mia sorella grande, 1 dalla piccola).
> 
> prova a incoraggiarlo un po'.
> a fargli sentire che lui vale non nella misura in cui sa fare delle cose (risultati scolastici e sportivi), ma vale perché *è.*
> ...


verissimo.
ma anche lì...
gli dico quanto vale per me, ma
non vorrei responsabilizzarlo troppo.
essendo una madre single.
punto sulla sua sensibilità, e generosità.
difficile quando poi si voleva toglier 4 secondi
e se ne è tolti 2.
grazie, passante.


----------



## Horny (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Guarda il mio primo figlio che fa ginnastica artistica ha un fisico da modello. Ha 14 anni e in piscina quest'estate è stato avvicinato da una ventenne. Figurati! Se ne è scappato.
> Quando fa le gare è talmente emozionato da diventare letteralmente bianco come un cencio, mal di pancia e tutto.
> Piuttosto se il problema è una autostima in generale ridotta occorre capire se qualche figura di riferimento ( il padre? I nonni?) tendono a svilire i suoi successi o ad essere molto esigenti e ipercritici. X quello chiedevo del rapporto con il padre.
> Il mio quando prendevo 9 in greco mi diceva che avrei dovuto prendere 10!


i miei pure.
ma io non sono così.
forse il marchio rimane comunque.



Zod ha detto:


> Se è un atteggiamento limitato alle gare può essere normale. Se invece un fallimento se lo trascina per giorni come un macigno sulla sua vita bisogna fargli un discorsetto sul l'importanza del divertirsi e sull'inevitabilità dell'oblio. La perfezione non deve essere percepita come vittoria ad ogni costo e sempre, ma come stato di felicità e benessere psicofisico. Il migliore non è chi vince sempre, ma chi è felice, si diverte, sta bene con gli altri e con se stesso.


no, non credo se lo trascini.
discorsetto fatto.
lui ribatte per il gusto di contestazione.



disincantata ha detto:


> Hanno arrestato la madre del piccolo di otto anni ucciso a Ragusa.
> 
> Terribile. Povero marito e l'altro, bimbo.


be'  ma che c'entra?



rewindmee ha detto:


> Mio figlio di 11 anni (ho letto che il tuo ne ha 10) è praticamente uguale.
> Sembra il figlio di Brad Pitt e quando si impegna prende 9 a scuola.
> Autostima? Si vede brutto e stupido.
> 
> Ci passo il tempo che posso e gli tiro su il morale, reagisce bene e mi cerca ancora di più... la figura maschile vicino è FONDAMENTALE


ehhh....purtroppo,
però lui adora il papà,
e io approvo incondizionatamente.
so che presto sorgeranno tra i due grandi conflitti,
e mi dispiace tanto.



Tebe ha detto:


> Pure il mio mi diceva che potevo farebdi più.
> Ad un certi punti mi sono rotta i coglioni di essere sempre "criticata" e mi soni fatta bocciare.
> Andavo bene a scuola ma sembrava non essere ma insufficiente e questo mi creava ansie.
> Ma per carattere io reagiscono e quello ai tempi mi era sembrato l unico modo per fargli capire che ogni tanto un po' di approvazione mi faceva bene.


tu sei una grande.



Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Quoto
> ed aggiungo premettendo che non conosco nulla del rapporto che hai con tuo figlio, che talvolta siamo noi genitori ad avere troppe aspettative nei confronti dei figli, creandogli piccoli conflitti interiori, che data l'età non sanno analizzare..


io in questo mi sono scuoiata.
sincerità assoluta su tutto.
lui è molto intelligente e mi somiglia.
più che al padre.
però socievole e benvoluto.
credo che stiamo risolvendo.
ormai parliamo della mia autostima....


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> *ehhh....purtroppo,
> però lui adora il papà,
> e io approvo incondizionatamente.
> so che presto sorgeranno tra i due grandi conflitti,
> ...


I conflitti, ci sono e ci saranno a lungo, con entrambi i genitori.
 Non siamo mai preparati all'idea che crescendo cambino le loro esigenze, aumentino le richieste e le pretese.
 Volente o nolente, paragoniamo la nostra infanzia, la nostra adolescenza alla loro*.
*Ma i tempi sono cambiati, ed anche questa società che sembra malata, senza contare tutti gli stimoli esterni che ricevono i nostri ragazzi. Occorre rivedere molte nostre convinzioni e princìpi.




Io credo che proiettiamo molti dei nostri desideri sui nostri figli. Magari anche cose che avremmo voluto fare noi, progetti non attuati o concessi.   
I miei figli sono ormai grandi, ed ho un ottimo rapporto con loro. Ho sempre cercato di ascoltarli e quando è stato possibile  ho accolto le loro richieste, tenendo conto delle loro preferenze ed inclinazioni : parlo in generale, sia per l'indirizzo scolastico per per hobby od attività sportive. Ho sempre disapprovato chi impone ai figli scelte forzate.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> i miei pure.
> ma io non sono così.
> forse il marchio rimane comunque.
> 
> ...


Hai letto "Un genitore quasi perfetto"?


----------



## Eliade (11 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Non sono mai stata una madre orgogliosa.
> anzi.
> mio figlio e' fisicamente bellissimo e intellettualmente dotato, molto.
> sportivamente ok
> ...


Idem per mio fratello...tu come hai risolto?


----------



## Horny (11 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto "Un genitore quasi perfetto"?


Uhm sai che credo di averlo spulciato?


----------



## Horny (11 Dicembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Idem per mio fratello...tu come hai risolto?


non ho risolto....
gli parlo della mia autostima e di come mi ha condizionato.
ora lui mi da consigli.
poi ho appena sfruttato un suggerimento credo di passante.
credo non lo manderò alle medie nella scuola vicino a casa dei miei.
ottima scuola, peccato.
.......


----------



## Horny (11 Dicembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ha quasi l'età della mia nipotina (io ho 4 nipoti, 3 dalla mia sorella grande, 1 dalla piccola).
> 
> prova a incoraggiarlo un po'.
> a fargli sentire che lui vale non nella misura in cui sa fare delle cose (risultati scolastici e sportivi), ma vale perché *è.*
> ...


Ecco, ho provato questo.
suggerito anche da fiammetta.
ha risposto che gli pare di aver capito
il ragionamento ( a casa ns. ben lontani dall'averlo
introitato.....)
non è' un concetto semplice......
passante? Fiamma?


----------



## JON (11 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Non sono mai stata una madre orgogliosa.
> anzi.
> mio figlio e' fisicamente bellissimo e intellettualmente dotato, molto.
> sportivamente ok
> ...


Convincerlo e fargli capire che non bisogna demordere mai, nonostante tutto, credo sia fondamentale.

Le sconfitte non possiamo evitarle, bisogna però non farsi sconfiggere dalla paura. In altre parole, le difficoltà, le incertezze e le sconfitte bisogna che comprenda che ci possono stare. L'importante è non rintanarsi per la semplice paura delle delusioni. Credo che tu debba solo sostenerlo ed avallarlo, anche perché non puoi fare ne più ne meno che questo, le esperienze della sua vita deve farle ed affrontare lui stesso. L'importante è affrontarle quelle difficoltà, già solo per scoprire che il più delle volte la maggiorparte di quei problemi non sono cosi insormontabili come sembrano. Tu non devi togliere, ne aggiungere nulla a questo processo, nel senso che è il momento che inizi a considerarlo un ometto. A quell'età, soprattutto se dici che è intellettualmente dotato, il suo senso critico inizia a formarsi e a diventare autonomo.

Infine, parere strettamente personale, quando l'autostima non ha una collocazione ancora equilibrata, preferisco un carattere "sottostimante" ad uno "sovrastimante", dato che il primo in presenza delle potenzialità di cui parli può essere più orientato al miglioramento. La bassa autostima non è sempre un segnale negativo, a volte è solo incertezza, in quel caso non credo ci sia da allarmarsi più di tanto, piuttosto rendere il clima più sereno.


----------



## Horny (11 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> I conflitti, ci sono e ci saranno a lungo, con entrambi i genitori.
> Non siamo mai preparati all'idea che crescendo cambino le loro esigenze, aumentino le richieste e le pretese.
> Volente o nolente, paragoniamo la nostra infanzia, la nostra adolescenza alla loro*.
> *Ma i tempi sono cambiati, ed anche questa società che sembra malata, senza contare tutti gli stimoli esterni che ricevono i nostri ragazzi. Occorre rivedere molte nostre convinzioni e princìpi.
> ...


No ma fiore, io non sono così.
anzi.
vabe' per il nuoto....eppure in quarta gli ho
riproposto il calcio.
ma per il resto no.
mio figlio e' pasticcione,
molta memoria, come me,
amore per scienze e storia,
logico e .....sinora non eccelso in italiano.....
in grammatica si, ma non nei temi,
e invece.....
ora  miglioratissimo grazie alla maestra
(monumento) e agli argomenti leggermente meno personali.
ps
mio figlio ha frequentato una scuola con maestra eccezionale,
ma in cui si richiedeva molta pazienza.
che a me manca


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> *No ma fiore, io non sono così.*
> anzi.
> vabe' per il nuoto....eppure in quarta gli ho
> riproposto il calcio.
> ...


*neretto* : no Horny, non era diretto a te, era un discorso in generale.
Un genitore sicuramente desidera sempre il meglio per il figlio. Che sia bravo a scuola, che riesca bene negli sport, e nelle altre attività. Questo, gratifica il genitore ( sicuramente) ma appaga anche il figlio. Io volevo solo porre l'accento su quei genitori che pretendono troppo dai figli, che hanno aspettative sempre crescenti, questo lo trovo un atteggiamento sbagliato. Così come quelli che sono estremamente severi o rigidi soprattutto in età adolescenziale, non rendendosi conto che più divieti metti, più allontani i figli. Sono anche contro le punizioni, i ricatti... va beh, sto andando o.t. scusate


----------



## passante (12 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Ecco, ho provato questo.
> suggerito anche da fiammetta.
> ha risposto che gli pare di aver capito
> il ragionamento ( a casa ns. ben lontani dall'averlo
> ...




ma tu gli vuoi bene perché prende dei bei voti? perché è bello? perché vince le gare? certo che no. io proverei a dirgli dei "ti voglio bene" gratis. o "sono proprio fortunata a essere la tua mamma". le cose che *senti*, insomma.  sganciate dai risultati. poi io non sono papà, arrivo solo fino a un certo punto.


----------



## Horny (12 Dicembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ma tu gli vuoi bene perché prende dei bei voti? perché è bello? perché vince le gare? certo che no. io proverei a dirgli dei "ti voglio bene" gratis. o "sono proprio fortunata a essere la tua mamma". le cose che *senti*, insomma.  sganciate dai risultati. poi io non sono papà, arrivo solo fino a un certo punto.


gliele dico.
da taaaaanto.
ma forse ha percepito qualcosa nei primi mesi di vita,
quando mangiava poco e non cagava mai,
e io ero SOLA, sempre, e nervosa.
tu sei papà.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Uhm sai che credo di averlo spulciato?


Aiuta a capire che non sempre quello che appare è, anche e soprattutto per i figli.


----------



## Horny (13 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aiuta a capire che non sempre quello che appare è, anche e soprattutto per i figli.


Trovato e rileggo.
comunque mi piacerebbe farti conoscere mio figlio.
se ti va.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Trovato e rileggo.
> comunque mi piacerebbe farti conoscere mio figlio.
> se ti va.


:up:


----------



## Horny (13 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


dovrai osservarlo nel tempo,
perché è un fondista.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> dovrai osservarlo nel tempo,
> perché è un fondista.


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2014)

*Delfino*

Pauraaaaaaaaa!!!!
come affronto se non migliora il tempo?
e' stato malato, e' un bimbo definito dai medici
debilitato (esile dimagrito).
ma gareggia comunque.
oltretutto delfinista....
(per pietà dell'allenatrice).
siamo all'ultima spiaggia (vasca )
aiuto!!!!!


----------



## Horny (20 Dicembre 2014)

Tempo migliorato di quasi 2 sec sui 50.
fiuuuuuu, anche partito bene, virata un po' schifida ma seconda vasca
in scioltezza.
domani i 100, che sarebbero più la sua gara, con un amico rivale.
pauuuuuuura.

(imparasse a nuotare a stile!!)

comunque unico al mondo che fa meglio in allenamento!
povero cucciolo.
ma oggi l'ho visto proprio più sereno
e soddisfatto di se.
sono felice.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Tempo migliorato di quasi 2 sec sui 50.
> fiuuuuuu, anche partito bene, virata un po' schifida ma seconda vasca
> in scioltezza.
> domani i 100, che sarebbero più la sua gara, con un amico rivale.
> ...


Già fatti i 100 oggi?


----------



## oceansize (21 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Tempo migliorato di quasi 2 sec sui 50.
> fiuuuuuu, anche partito bene, virata un po' schifida ma seconda vasca
> in scioltezza.
> domani i 100, che sarebbero più la sua gara, con un amico rivale.
> ...


anche io ho fatto nuoto agonistico da piccola, mi divertivo e mi impegnavo tantissimo, miglioravo ma poi a un certo punto è diventato più difficile.
ho visto però miei compagni di allenamento molto forti essere "spremuti" già da piccoli, uno è diventato più volte campione iitaliano di categoria, poi però si è "bruciato", si è stufato ed ha smesso.
troppa pressione, poi i risultati faticavano ad arrivare e non ha retto. 
bo penso che l'agonismo in tenera età non faccia sempre bene, soprattutto per le pressioni dei grandi.


----------



## Horny (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Già fatti i 100 oggi?


no, verso le 17.....
io ho sempre paura che lui 
rimanga deluso e soffra.
comunque ieri sera fatto
in bocca al lupo all'amico rivale! :up:


----------



## Horny (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Già fatti i 100 oggi?


no, verso le 17.....
io ho sempre paura che lui 
rimanga deluso e soffra.
comunque ieri sera fatto
in bocca al lupo all'amico rivale! :up:


----------



## Horny (21 Dicembre 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> anche io ho fatto nuoto agonistico da piccola, mi divertivo e mi impegnavo tantissimo, miglioravo ma poi a un certo punto è diventato più difficile.
> ho visto però miei compagni di allenamento molto forti essere "spremuti" già da piccoli, uno è diventato più volte campione iitaliano di categoria, poi però si è "bruciato", si è stufato ed ha smesso.
> troppa pressione, poi i risultati faticavano ad arrivare e non ha retto.
> bo penso che l'agonismo in tenera età non faccia sempre bene, soprattutto per le pressioni dei grandi.


io ho smesso alle medie.
ma non per la pressione dei miei.
per insicurezza mia.
perché se non ero la migliore, nella mia ottica,
ero il nulla.
questo modo di ragionare mi ha rovinato la vita.
ci sono sport che presuppongo l'agonismo molto precoce,
allenamenti quotidiani dagli 8 o 9 anni, e secondo me
ti spremono davvero il cervello.
possono distruggerti psicologicamente.
però dipende....possono pure risolverti qualche problema.
io conosco questo sport e  da una parte
sono rassicurata che mio figlio sia nella media.
e soprattutto abbia un paio di compagni di squadra che sono al top
in Italia.
credo si stia rafforzando.
poi io non ho aspettative.
ho pure perso i 25 fa di mezza vasca .

anzi, è l'occasione per lodarlo sempre.
perché a 10 anni esce di casa alle 8 e rientra alle 20.30 minimo,
i compiti li fa da solo in piscina.
e si è fatto tantissimi amici.
perché al contrario di me è socievole, affettuoso,
e generalmente benvoluto, anche se un pochino troppo
timido.

ho solo paura perché se non migliora il tempo o nuota male
e l'allenatrice lo sgrida lui ci stà malissimo.

e ogni cosa che gli dico sembra che faccio peggio.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

Se gli dici bravo e lui è rimasto deluso per lui non sei credibile.
Meglio lasciarlo stare.
Credo che sappia giudicare la sua prestazione. 
Volersi migliorare e sapersi valutare sono i due grandi insegnamenti degli sport sani.
Anche il mio quando cercavo di consolarlo si in eversiva ancora di più perche capiva che erano parole consolatorie.


----------



## Horny (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Se gli dici bravo e lui è rimasto deluso per lui non sei credibile.
> Meglio lasciarlo stare.
> Credo che sappia giudicare la sua prestazione.
> Volersi migliorare e sapersi valutare sono i due grandi insegnamenti degli sport sani.
> Anche il mio quando cercavo di consolarlo si in eversiva ancora di più perche capiva che erano parole consolatorie.


Ok.
tolto mezzo sec ma battuto dall'amico.
pero .....


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

Bravo. Mezzo secondo è tanto.


----------



## Horny (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Bravo. Mezzo secondo è tanto.


Si ma battuto netto dall'amico.
suo padre a rimarcare.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Si ma battuto netto dall'amico.
> *suo padre a rimarcare*.


Posso permettermi ? Gran Testa di Cazzo.

La bellezza di certi sport è proprio quella. Arrivi ultimo ma migliori di mezzo secondo la tua prestazione personale. Non perdi mai.


----------



## Horny (22 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Posso permettermi ? Gran Testa di Cazzo.
> 
> La bellezza di certi sport è proprio quella. Arrivi ultimo ma migliori di mezzo secondo la tua prestazione personale. Non perdi mai.


Puoi.
avresti dovuto vedere come l'ha guardato mio padre.
perché naturalmente lori, che non era scontentissimo perché 
l'allenatrice, molto severa, gli aveva dato l'ok, e' scoppiato a piangere.
gli diceva: eh, inutile raccontarsi la favoletta, tu questa gara la
volevi vincere.
mio padre: meglio che vada in auto con la mamma.
lui: ma no, altro che favolette
(un bambino di 10 anni che mercoledì era in pronto soccorso
per trauma cranico e giovedì ad allenarsi)


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Puoi.
> avresti dovuto vedere come l'ha guardato mio padre.
> perché naturalmente lori, che non era scontentissimo perché
> l'allenatrice, molto severa, gli aveva dato l'ok, e' scoppiato a piangere.
> ...


La prossima volta non dire a nessuno della gara
Fuori dai coglioni


----------

